

Ask HN: What are the best books, blogs, articles and podcasts for consultants? - kwis

More specifically, I'm seeking resources for those who are building consultancies, rather than just working as consultants.
======
mattacurtis
The Contract and Fee-Setting Guide for Consultants and Professionals:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003U8ADM4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003U8ADM4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=honihi-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399349&creativeASIN=B003U8ADM4)

~~~
kwis
Thank you. It's ordered.

